# #5 pick traded to Dallas



## Amareca

for Jamison according to ESPNews. They said it might be to add to their package for Shaq.


----------



## bruno34115

HOLY S***


----------



## Pure Scorer

Washington is becoming a pretty good looking team now... Any idea who they sent over to make the salaries match?


----------



## MJG

We don't have a lot of big contracts, so it's tough to guess. The only small combo (sans Arenas) we have that works is Stackhouse + Laettner.


----------



## twinz2gether

Ernie Grunfeld is a Genius


----------



## Shanghai Kid

OMG!


We added the 6th Man of the Year for the 5th pick. 

I don't even know what to think of this yet.


Jamison is a proven scorer, but does he fit in with the Wiz?


Gilbert Arenas, Larry Hughes, and Jamison? Is this the Golden State Warriors reunion?


----------



## Coatesvillain

NO!

This means the Lakers are going to get Iguodala!


----------



## shroombal

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> NO!
> 
> This means the Lakers are going to get Iguodala!


No, not unless Cuban can let go of Nowitzki.


----------



## MJG

I can't really comment on this until I know who else we sent out. I think Laettner's got to be one, but is the other Hughes, or Stackhouse, or some combo of our young guns? I'm a big Jamison fan I admit, but I'll really have to look at how everything fits together.


----------



## jazzy1

We're collecting a team of never been winners. GA, Hughes, and Jamison. Plus we've added another max salary. 

I'm not real overjoyed at this move. Another guy who commands the ball. He isn't a real good defender either. 

Only time he's ever been in a winning situation was when he was coming off the bench. When he's been one of the focal points he hasn't helped a team win. 

I hope to goodness that the other players involved are Laet and Hughes's contracts. 

We need more info. 

I was hoping to peddle our pick for Harrington if possible. 

You create a good team with pieces that fit not jumble a bunch of numbers together. 

I'm gonna have to really warm up to this deal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I can't really comment on this until I know who else we sent out. I think Laettner's got to be one, but is the other Hughes, or Stackhouse, or some combo of our young guns? I'm a big Jamison fan I admit, but I'll really have to look at how everything fits together.


I went right to realgm's trade checker, and have come to the conclusion that it was Larry Hughes and Laettner. I originally thought it was Stackhouse, but I don't see why the Mavs would take him since they wouldn't be able to trade him until that contract was in it's final year.


----------



## MJG

I really hope Stackhouse or Hughes is gone in this one. Jamison won't require the ball as much as either of them -- he's pretty good at getting his points without needing plays run for himself -- but even still, adding yet another 14-18 PPG guy without dumping a current one is too much.


----------



## Locke

Apparently it's the #5, Christian Laettner and Stackhouse for Jamison.


----------



## MikeDC

Arenas, Hughes, Jamison... yay.

I dunno bout this one. I think I'd have preferred Harrington to Jamison... I dunno. Jamison can shoot the 3, which Harrington can't, but Harrington can defend, which Jamison can't. You get the sense that we look a bit like Ernie's Bucks teams looked with Big Dog, Allen, and Cassell. I guess they would have gotten close to making it if Tim Thomas hadn't been such a bum... Kwame would seem to be the X-Factor that equates to Thomas.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Jamison is a good fit for the team because he doesn't need the ball in his hands. He scores on a high percentage and basically gets his points off of putbacks, loose balls, and other ways that do not include running plays for him.

He'll open up things for Kwame big time.

The team chemistry will also be much improved.


----------



## shroombal

Mike Tirico really emphasized a "PROPOSED DEAL"

-Jerry Stackhouse might not be done moving either...


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Gilbert Arenas, Larry Hughes, and Jamison? Is this the Golden State Warriors reunion?


:laugh: Yes it is.


----------



## AL9045

Haven't been here forever.

Just have to say. HOLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## truebluefan

I have been meaning to get over here all evening and finally get the chance. Congrats on Jamison. Washington is building a nice team!


----------



## BCH

I am trying to go over in my mind what Grunfeld was thinking and I am having a hard time.

Jamison is not a good defender, and he takes a ton of shots. I am not 100 percent sure what type of relationship he had with Gilbert, but I do remember Jamison pushing for Gilbert to stay with the Warriors. However, I also remember someone on the Warriors telling Jamison he needed to pass the ball.

I think we traded older small for younger big, which might be a first, and I guess that is a positive. Aldridge spoke about Stack possibly going to the Knicks for Kurt Thomas. 

Gah. I can live with it if Antawn becomes an All Star without having to shoot everytime, while playing defense, and passing the ball.

We can get some wins though with this lineup:

PG: Arenas
SG: Hughes
SF: Jamison
PF: Kwame
Ce: Haywood


----------



## shroombal

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I am trying to go over in my mind what Grunfeld was thinking and I am having a hard time.
> 
> Jamison is not a good defender, and he takes a ton of shots. I am not 100 percent sure what type of relationship he had with Gilbert, but I do remember Jamison pushing for Gilbert to stay with the Warriors. However, I also remember someone on the Warriors telling Jamison he needed to pass the ball.
> 
> I think we traded older small for younger big, which might be a first, and I guess that is a positive. Aldridge spoke about Stack possibly going to the Knicks for Kurt Thomas.
> 
> Gah. I can live with it if Antawn becomes an All Star without having to shoot everytime, while playing defense, and passing the ball.
> 
> We can get some wins though with this lineup:
> 
> PG: Arenas
> SG: Hughes
> SF: Jamison
> PF: Kwame
> Ce: Haywood


I think we need to somehow get another big man. Maybe use that cap room to get one, cause I don't like Haywood anymore. He has no hands and an awkward inside post game.


----------



## BCH

I really would have preferred to get Deng.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Jamison is overpaid, and his defense is lackluster, but what he brings to the team is high percentage offense and consistency, something this team didn't have last year. 

Arenas/Hughes/Jamison are probably all cool.

They won what, 38 games in the West? They should be good for the playoffs in the East, and even more if Kwame can be consistent.


We absolutely need to resign Etan though.


----------



## BCH

GAH!


----------



## BCH

I am getting a better handle on what Grunfeld was thinking.

This was a trade of the #5 for Jamison. Stackhouse and Laettner were bad, cancer filler. 

Is Jamison worth the 5th pick in this draft? Possibly. Is Jamison worth the 5th pick, adding a veteran player and not adding another young hopeful potential player? Probably. Is Jamison worth the 5th pick while also ridding the team of the perceived cancers Stack and Laettner? Definitely if they were indeed cancers.

I am trying to think of what Stack and Laettner would bring back otherwise. We will get an answer to that as Dallas attempts to move them. If they bring back Joe Schmoe and Kurt Thomas, then I can live with it.

The post did mention 2 other trades the Wizards were/are considering. I would love to know what those deals were.


----------



## johnston797

I live in Oakland and recall that Arenas and Jamerson got along fine. 

At least as well as Kwame and Arenas.


----------



## jazzy1

I just hate this trade. 

Jamison reminds me of an athletic Cedric Ceballos. Alot of quik release flip[ shots, some mid range jumpers . He's a goal post defensively he lets everyone through. 

Arenas, Hughes and Jamison didn't work in GSW, They won 38 games with Boykins running the team in the 4th. 

I can see that Kwame's gonna be thoroughly frustrated. 

You got to build a team with certain functioning parts. 

We're just collecting players that can't and haven't won being the featured guys. 

This team will score a ton of points but will get killed giving up easy buckets. 

Drafting Deng or Iggy would have atleast given us a player willing to do the other things. 

Ernie must have really recognized that he had to dump Stack because of the problems Arenas and Stack had last season. 

We have a team with no chemistry ,no one willing to do the other things. Maybe Etan fills a role as a rebounder and banger but thats it. 

Who are we fooling Jamison finally played on a winner when he was asked to do less asked to fill a role thats his best option as a pro just like SAR . Shareef Abdur Raheem isn't a starter either in this league. Those types of players don't have the kinds of games or physical attributes that can play as featured players. 

I'm deflated by this.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Try to see the positive side, Jamison shoots a very high percentage, and is the best offensive rebounder at SF in the league. He's a great lockerroom guy and he doesn't need the ball at all to be effective.

I know your a Stack supporter, but this trade suggests that Stack really was a cancer. If that's the case, he had to be gone. Jamison is a legit All-Star in the East. 

Gilbert and Jamison are two dominating offensive players. This trade puts in a good posistion to make the playoffs next year which at this point should be the goal of the franchise.

Also, Jamison is not a 6th man type player. He has averaged 25 and 7 in an 82 game season. He has one of the best touches around the basket of anybody in the league. He had back to back 50 point games. Him being here will give Arenas more assists and less turnovers. He will automatically make us a more efficient offensive team. 

And this also opens up playing time for Jarvis Hayes, and Jamison likes to play on the weakside so Kwame can still get touches in the post.


----------



## BCH

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I just hate this trade.
> 
> Jamison reminds me of an athletic Cedric Ceballos. Alot of quik release flip[ shots, some mid range jumpers . He's a goal post defensively he lets everyone through.
> 
> Arenas, Hughes and Jamison didn't work in GSW, They won 38 games with Boykins running the team in the 4th.
> 
> I can see that Kwame's gonna be thoroughly frustrated.
> 
> You got to build a team with certain functioning parts.
> 
> We're just collecting players that can't and haven't won being the featured guys.
> 
> This team will score a ton of points but will get killed giving up easy buckets.
> 
> Drafting Deng or Iggy would have atleast given us a player willing to do the other things.
> 
> Ernie must have really recognized that he had to dump Stack because of the problems Arenas and Stack had last season.
> 
> We have a team with no chemistry ,no one willing to do the other things. Maybe Etan fills a role as a rebounder and banger but thats it.
> 
> Who are we fooling Jamison finally played on a winner when he was asked to do less asked to fill a role thats his best option as a pro just like SAR . Shareef Abdur Raheem isn't a starter either in this league. Those types of players don't have the kinds of games or physical attributes that can play as featured players.
> 
> I'm deflated by this.


We are no worse off than we were last year. Last season we went him hoping Stackhouse could play the 3. This year, we know Jamison can play the 3. Hayes, Jeffries, Haywood, Kwame, Etan, Blake, and Arenas have all had another year, and at least Hughes is probably working on his jumper some more seeing this is a contract year. Stackhouse couldn't really guard the 3s out there either so defensively it is a wash, and we might actually have less TOs a game this year as well. We trade some of Stacks assists for rebounds and shooting percentage.

Could we have used a player like Deng or Iggy? Sure, but would we have been in this position to draft either one of them if we had been healthy last year? I doubt it.

So we took a pass on last season, while getting our young guys some experience. We are still in better shape going into the season than we were going into the season last year, and I guess sometimes, that is all you can ask for.

This is sounding pretty good. I should start believing it more.


----------



## BCH

Interesting quotes from the Post:



> The trade between the Mavericks and Wizards wasn't finalized last night, a source said, because of a potential hang-up with Laettner's contract, which includes a stipulation that he receive a 20 percent increase to his $6.2 million contract if traded. His contract expires after next season.


Come on Trade Kicker. Blow this puppy out of the Water. Is Laettner our Matt Geiger?



> The Wizards were eager to move swingman Stackhouse and forward Laettner, players whom Wizards' management believed were negative influences in the club's locker room, said one source. Both players were left unprotected in the expansion draft and the Wizards were considering other trade possibilities involving both players if the deal with Dallas would fall through.


Uh-Oh! What are these other trades? Is this a Juwan Howard flashback where we get a redo and screw ourselves even more?


----------



## rwj333

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> We are no worse off than we were last year. Last season we went him hoping Stackhouse could play the 3. This year, we know Jamison can play the 3. Hayes, Jeffries, Haywood, Kwame, Etan, Blake, and Arenas have all had another year, and at least Hughes is probably working on his jumper some more seeing this is a contract year. Stackhouse couldn't really guard the 3s out there either so defensively it is a wash, and we might actually have less TOs a game this year as well. We trade some of Stacks assists for rebounds and shooting percentage.
> 
> Could we have used a player like Deng or Iggy? Sure, but would we have been in this position to draft either one of them if we had been healthy last year? I doubt it.
> 
> So we took a pass on last season, while getting our young guys some experience. We are still in better shape going into the season than we were going into the season last year, and I guess sometimes, that is all you can ask for.
> 
> This is sounding pretty good. I should start believing it more.


haha. you almost had me convinced.


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Interesting quotes from the Post:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Trade Kicker. Blow this puppy out of the Water. Is Laettner our Matt Geiger?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-Oh! What are these other trades? Is this a Juwan Howard flashback where we get a redo and screw ourselves even more?


I agree we are better off from a postion standpoint because as you say Jamison is a legit 3 man. 

Shanghai I'm not a Stack supporter I just know he understands the game better than the other players we have. 

Hughes and Arenas really don't know the game that well. They only seem to understand pushing the ball up court ,try gambling passes and jack up ill advised shots in the half court offense. 

Jamison in and Stack out is an improvement no doubt. BUT it leaves us with the same problems we had last season when it comes to a chemistry standpoint. 

I also don't buy into how Laet was this lockeroom cancer, guys don't really listen to players not playing that much anyway. 

Stack I thought had cancer potential when MJ traded for him. 

I think Stack had a problem with how we were playing having Hughes and Arenas jacking up shots and creating turnovers last season. Kwame had the same problem. 

Stack soured with management because of his off season arrest and him shutting the season down prematurely but I believe that EJ allowed him to take that stance and felt okay with it and Ernie got mad because he's the only one who makes those calls. 


I'm all for getting rid of Stack, Hughes and Laet don't have a problem with them LEAVING at all. 

I just think with Arenas and Kwame as our main two parts with Hayes as a shooter to stretch defenses we could have put some role guys around them who rebound ,defend and pass. 

Jamison as the article said put aside his rep as a ball hog only because he fit into a role coming off the bench. 


On a team like ours where he's gonna become a featured scorer his numbers are gonna go up so is his rep as a ball hog . 

We've added a worse defender to our line-up than Stack is. We haven't solved our problems on the perimeter defense wise. 

I hope we add Tony Allen as our 2nd round pick.


----------



## BCH

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree we are better off from a postion standpoint because as you say Jamison is a legit 3 man.
> 
> Shanghai I'm not a Stack supporter I just know he understands the game better than the other players we have.
> 
> Hughes and Arenas really don't know the game that well. They only seem to understand pushing the ball up court ,try gambling passes and jack up ill advised shots in the half court offense.
> 
> Jamison in and Stack out is an improvement no doubt. BUT it leaves us with the same problems we had last season when it comes to a chemistry standpoint.
> 
> I also don't buy into how Laet was this lockeroom cancer, guys don't really listen to players not playing that much anyway.
> 
> Stack I thought had cancer potential when MJ traded for him.
> 
> I think Stack had a problem with how we were playing having Hughes and Arenas jacking up shots and creating turnovers last season. Kwame had the same problem.
> 
> Stack soured with management because of his off season arrest and him shutting the season down prematurely but I believe that EJ allowed him to take that stance and felt okay with it and Ernie got mad because he's the only one who makes those calls.
> 
> 
> I'm all for getting rid of Stack, Hughes and Laet don't have a problem with them LEAVING at all.
> 
> I just think with Arenas and Kwame as our main two parts with Hayes as a shooter to stretch defenses we could have put some role guys around them who rebound ,defend and pass.
> 
> Jamison as the article said put aside his rep as a ball hog only because he fit into a role coming off the bench.
> 
> 
> On a team like ours where he's gonna become a featured scorer his numbers are gonna go up so is his rep as a ball hog .
> 
> We've added a worse defender to our line-up than Stack is. We haven't solved our problems on the perimeter defense wise.
> 
> I hope we add Tony Allen as our 2nd round pick.


Hughes could very well be gone by the trade deadline. It all depends on how the Wizards are doing. He is in an expiring contract.

I am hoping the second round saves the draft for the Wizards. I know there was some talk about the Juco guy that was headed to Louisville being a Ron Artest type. I dont know if he would be a SG or SF though, but I really feel we could use another SG that can defend the wing well especially with Hughes and Dixon manning the SG spot. I can admit to complete ignorance on Allen, but if he can defend the wing then I am all for it.


----------



## johnston797

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Arenas, Hughes and Jamison didn't work in GSW, They won 38 games with Boykins running the team in the 4th.


Well, actually, they only won about 31 games the last time all three were together. But Arenas and Hughes never played together.

The next year, you guys signed Hughes, and GSW signed Boykins and they won 38.


----------



## f22egl

actually, the 2001-2002 team which had hughes, arenas, and jamison only had 21 wins! :uhoh: 

2001-2002 NBA Standings 

the wizards probably didnt see anyone that they wanted to draft. 

iggy- great athlete but cant shoot
deng- products of the duke system like cherokee parks and christian laetner
ben gordon- ultra athletic, good 3 point shooter but small; wiz already have someone like him (gilbert arenas)
josh childress -  

maybe ernie grunfeld can find a gem in the 2nd round like he did in 2000 with milwakee (michael redd)

still, i can see this trade backfiring just like every other one. hell, stackhouse could get his chance at a ring if he is still around if dallas acquires shaq. plus the mavs may end up picking a stud in the draft.

hopefully, the wizards got the better end of one trade.


----------



## Tom

well the west always finds a team from the east to feast upon....i guess this was the best you could do....On a high note Jamison has Kicked Kenyon's *** everytime they play.


----------



## havoc

I actually like how this trade looks. We lose 2 players that don't have a place on our team for a guy who can come in and do things without needing the ball in his hands. Jamison & Kwame will be tough out there at the 3 and 4.
Of course the curse of Les Boulez may still screw us over in the long run but for now I'm happy.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I am hoping the second round saves the draft for the Wizards. I know there was some talk about the Juco guy that was headed to Louisville being a Ron Artest type. I dont know if he would be a SG or SF though, but I really feel we could use another SG that can defend the wing well especially with Hughes and Dixon manning the SG spot. I can admit to complete ignorance on Allen, but if he can defend the wing then I am all for it.


Donta Smith? I liked what I read about him, but I think he wouldn't be our pick -- he wasn't even brought in for a workout according to here. Just looking over that list, Tony Allen is the guy I think would be the best thing for us if the scouting report on him is true. Check this from DraftCity:


> <u>Strengths</u>
> An extremely aggressive and intense combo guard. <b>Plays tough, physical defense</b>—blocks shots with his superb vertical and possess excellent hands which he uses to come up with plenty of steals (#1 in the Big 12). A very good rebounding guard because of his athletic ability, aggressiveness and strength. <b>Very strong, works hard on keeping himself in optimal shape.</b> Uses his strength well to post up his man and finish at the hoop. Good mid-range shot, likes to create separation from his defender with a nice crossover dribble. Excellent first step and either finishes very well at the basket or gets to the line. Jumps in the air and hangs, usually manages to hold his composure. Drive and dish game is his forte, likes to create for others but doesn’t excel at this. Can change gears quickly, likes to stop and elevate for the mid-range shot. Super confident, will palm the ball on the perimeter and take his man right off the dribble, usually staying within the context of the offense.
> 
> Not afraid to take the team on his back, was Oklahoma State’s go-to guy for most of the season. <b>A winner</b>- led his team all the way to the final four this year.


Obviously he has his weaknesses as well (not that big for a SG at 6'4 205, average ball handling, poor outside shot), but for a second rounder, he sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## Doggpound

Great trade IMO.

The flexibilty Jordan has in his lineups/rotations, and the ability to get all of their main scorers on the court w/o playing people out of position is going to be nice.

Only way it's a bad trade IMO, is if Deng (if avail at 5) somehow becomes Carmelo-like at the SF in year 1 or 2. Otherwise, the Wiz need talent NOW, they can't afford to keep bringing guys along.


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5

Because of all this happening, I have to change my name, obviously from IggytoWiz_at5 to............. I'll figure that out later.


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5

How do you cahange your name anyways?


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>IggytoWiz_at5</b>!
> How do you cahange your name anyways?


Send a PM to Truebluefan with what you want it changed to.


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5

thanks, but I received a PM from CP26 telling me to PM RetroDreams to change my name and I did that. Thanks anyway.


----------



## CP26

What did you change your name to?


----------



## StraylightRunner

I'm changing mine to StraylightRunner. If anyone knows where I got that name from, I will... give them 5 stars? Haha is that even allowed?


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5

Im trying to change it to terps/wiz/o's


----------



## BCH

Im the admin everyone loves to not PM. I truly want to thank you for that. I will leave the name change up to Retro.


----------



## The_Franchise

He may be the reigning 6th man of the year, but his salary ($14 million a year) suggests he is competing for the MVP title. Washington gets a proven scorer, but at a high price. Until Jamison learns to play hard on both ends of the court, he won't be a difference maker. He doesn't make Washington a better team, they would of been better off trying their luck in free agency in the upcoming years.

Dallas does the trade to compensate for the loss of Steve Nash due to financial uncertainties. Harris is a great replacement, and plays defense! I don't think they are trying to "sweeten" the Shaq deal.


----------



## twinz2gether

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> He may be the reigning 6th man of the year, but his salary ($14 million a year) suggests he is competing for the MVP title. Washington gets a proven scorer, but at a high price. Until Jamison learns to play hard on both ends of the court, he won't be a difference maker. He doesn't make Washington a better team, they would of been better off trying their luck in free agency in the upcoming years.
> 
> Dallas does the trade to compensate for the loss of Steve Nash due to financial uncertainties. Harris is a great replacement, and plays defense! I don't think they are trying to "sweeten" the Shaq deal.


You have to realize though we pretty much were trading players that made our team worse, so getting them off our hands already made us a better team. and i think Jamison is definately more sure fire than luol deng.


----------

